# Italian Squonk Bottles for REO's



## Rob Fisher

The bottle conversion has now began in earnest... the test phase is over and I'm happy with the results... when you work out the tightness of the cap required there is no leaking... and the squonk is very gentle and the best part for me is the awesome drainage... the wick is left with the right amount of juice and every vape is perfect!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks for the feedback.
I will need to buy a few then.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher I've added 2 to my cart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher I've added 2 to my cart


Link please


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> Link please



http://www.tuttaltrofumo.it/en/home/431-soft-bottle-85-ml-.html

They will also be available on Reosmods web site in the next week or so as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Just to be clear for me, does one have to purchase these or any bottles from overseas or do some of the vape shops here in SA stock them?
Thanks
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

DaveH said:


> Just to be clear for me, does one have to purchase these or any bottles from overseas or do some of the vape shops here in SA stock them?
> Thanks
> Dave



Would also be interested ..


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Just to be clear for me, does one have to purchase these or any bottles from overseas or do some of the vape shops here in SA stock them?
> Thanks
> Dave



No shops in SA have the bottles I'm afraid... The Italian Site is the main site for the bottles. Reosmods will be getting them shortly. Hopefully Vapour Mountain may get some with their next order.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I got mine on a Group Buy on ECF.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

These are fantastic little bottles, the press is so soft and well how can i put this................ uhm it is as soft as firm boobies, its a real treat to squonk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kimbo

hands said:


> soft as firm boobies



must be a treat then

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DaveH

Thanks Rob, one of the things that puts me off these mods is having all the trouble to purchase a few bottles. 
If Vapor Mountain is going to stock them along with the tubes, then everything changes - then I'm in 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I am quite happy with my current Reo bottles, but shall certainly get some of those beauties should Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) stock them.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> I am quite happy with my current Reo bottles, but shall certainly get some of those beauties should Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) stock them.



Hint hint @Oupa


----------



## kimbo

@Oupa get some boobie bottles

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Snape of Vape

As I've offered in another thread on here, if you guys are keen and want to do a group buy, I'm willing to have it shipped to me (I live in The Netherlands) and then ship it to one person in SA, if this would make the process easier/cheaper for you guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands

The drain on these and the soft press really makes a big difference. I thought that the harder bottles would have stronger suction but that is not the case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Snape of Vape said:


> As I've offered in another thread on here, if you guys are keen and want to do a group buy, I'm willing to have it shipped to me (I live in The Netherlands) and then ship it to one person in SA, if this would make the process easier/cheaper for you guys.


That is a very nice and kind offer -thanks.
I would just like to find out first if Vapour Mountain is bringing them in.
Dave


----------



## zadiac

Well, if anyone is thinking of ordering again, I'd like two of these plz


----------



## DoubleD

hands said:


> The drain on these and the soft press really makes a big difference. I thought that the harder bottles would have stronger suction but that is not the case.



I think the suction has more to do with the tube, check this out:



xtreme101 said:


> _*FYI*_
> SuperSoft 8.5 ml bottle tubing is 2 mm ID, *4 mm OD*, 1 mm Wall Thicknes*s*
> Standard 6 ml bottle tubing is 1/16" ID (1.5875mm), *3/16" OD (4.7625mm)*, 1/16" (1.5875mm) Wall Thickness
> 
> Metal bottle cap hole is 3.2 mm
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> Thanks Rob, one of the things that puts me off these mods is having all the trouble to purchase a few bottles.
> If Vapor Mountain is going to stock them along with the tubes, then everything changes - then I'm in
> Dave



Hi @DaveH 

As @Andre eluded to above, the standard bottles are fine. I have been using them for 18 months and I find them perfect for my needs. 

I dont think non-availability of these new bottles should be viewed as a deal breaker for a Reo at all. I would be surprised if more than a few percent of Reo users are using bottles other than the standard ones.

That said, i too would like to get a few of the new bottles to test and see what they are like if Vapour Mountain brings them in...


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> Hi @DaveH
> 
> I dont think non-availability of these new bottles should be viewed as a deal breaker for a Reo at all. I would be surprised if more than a few percent of Reo users are using bottles other than the standard ones.
> 
> ...


Well it is for me ............ I will have a brand new mod and no squashy bottle to put in it. 

Dave


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> Well it is for me ............ I will have a brand new mod and no squashy bottle to put in it.
> 
> Dave



Lol @DaveH 

Dont worry, the standard bottles are also great. They may not be "squashy" or "boobie-esque" but they squonk extremely well and have great stamina!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> Lol @DaveH
> 
> Dont worry, the standard bottles are also great. They may not be "squashy" or "boobie-esque" but they squonk extremely well and have great stamina!


I am a bit of a worrier , because no SA vape shop stocks the bottles, squashy or standard ........... a bit sad.

Dave


----------



## Silver

Ya, the Reos are stocked at Reosmods and brought in to Vapour Mountain from time to time
Not sure, but I would believe that VM has some of the standard bottles
Anyhow, i am sure he will bring in more in hi next pre-order

We gearing up for the new Reo model - so then we can get lots of bottles (i assume new and old)
Just need to tell @Oupa what you want


----------



## method1

VM has standard bottles, ordered some just recently.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Silver said:


> Ya, the Reos are stocked at Reosmods and brought in to Vapour Mountain from time to time
> Not sure, but I would believe that VM has some of the standard bottles
> Anyhow, i am sure he will bring in more in hi next pre-order
> 
> We gearing up for the new Reo model - so then we can get lots of bottles (i assume new and old)
> Just need to tell @Oupa what you want



New Reo model? The new 510 or a new new model?


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> Ya, the Reos are stocked at Reosmods and brought in to Vapour Mountain from time to time
> Not sure, but I would believe that VM has some of the standard bottles
> Anyhow, i am sure he will bring in more in hi next pre-order
> 
> We gearing up for the new Reo model - so then we can get lots of bottles (i assume new and old)
> Just need to tell @Oupa what you want



That's great Thank you.
Dave


----------



## DaveH

method1 said:


> VM has standard bottles, ordered some just recently.



Thank you
Dave


----------



## Silver

Snape of Vape said:


> New Reo model? The new 510 or a new new model?



Yip, a new model
Check out the following thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-p-67-prototype.t16131/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## puffon

For those looking for standard REO bottles:
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=66530&catid=535
They ship international. The bottles are .28 cents, not sure what the shipping cost is tho.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

These bottles are brilliant for squonkers if you screw them on right... if not mess city!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JC Okie

Rob Fisher said:


> These bottles are brilliant for squonkers if you screw them on right... if not mess city!


That is exactly right. I love them. If you take that extra second or two to make sure they're screwing on right, there's never a leak. I've learned to carefully twist them backwards until they seat, then twist them on and tighten them up. I've never had a leak. And although they seemed sorta thin and insubstantial at first, I've been using them for months now and am completely sold on them. I've changed all my 18650 REOs over to them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JC Okie said:


> That is exactly right. I love them. If you take that extra second or two to make sure they're screwing on right, there's never a leak. I've learned to carefully twist them backwards until they seat, then twist them on and tighten them up. I've never had a leak. And although they seemed sorta thin and insubstantial at first, I've been using them for months now and am completely sold on them. I've changed all my 18650 REOs over to them.



Yip @JC Okie me too... but I still occasionally make the mistake of trying to save 5 seconds by rushing out the house after filling the bottle without being 100% sure... but I don't think I will make that mistake again..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JC Okie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @JC Okie me too... but I still occasionally make the mistake of trying to save 5 seconds by rushing out the house after filling the bottle without being 100% sure... but I don't think I will make that mistake again..


Yes...there are definitely "teachable moments" with these bottles until you learn the lesson. The secret is to put in those extra few seconds. If you get it going wrong and go ahead and screw it down crooked, you're in trouble. I am very careful to make sure that it's threaded on correctly before I put any pressure on it at all to screw it down. I have learned that if you accidentally get it going wrong and still go ahead and tighten it down, trouble. They are so totally worth (IMHO) those extra few seconds....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

I've never had one leak on me (6 or 7 in use for a long while). The extra second of care mentioned above is all it's taken.

I'm also surprised at how durable the threading has been. It's quite short and the whole bottle is so soft, I would have thought there would be a failure by now, but nope, no such thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Has anyone received a dud of these bottles or am I just being an idiot?
The juice seems to leak ever so slightly around the bottle and cap.

Any advice or should I just try another bottle?


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Has anyone received a dud of these bottles or am I just being an idiot?
> The juice seems to leak ever so slightly around the bottle and cap.
> 
> Any advice or should I just try another bottle?
> View attachment 53759


From what I have read you have to fasten it perfectly aligned. Otherwise it does leak a bit there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Has anyone received a dud of these bottles or am I just being an idiot?
> The juice seems to leak ever so slightly around the bottle and cap.
> 
> Any advice or should I just try another bottle?
> View attachment 53759



Yip if you don't screw the top on perfectly it does indeed leak there. I have found the best way to refill the bottle is to actually pull the tube off the nipple and have the whole bottle off the device to make sure it seals correctly. Refilling while leaving the tube and cap in place has proved to be a bit of a pain. I have had the bottles for some time and have worked out when the cap is seated perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I'll just add remove and rinse bottle to a fill routine then. 
Thanks for the replies. 
Was getting nervous because it only seems to have the mild leak in the woodvil.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I'll just add remove and rinse bottle to a fill routine then.
> Thanks for the replies.
> Was getting nervous because it only seems to have the mild leak in the woodvil.



Yip they are not great in a Woodvil because if you don't seal it correctly (which happens) you get juice on the untreated wood.


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they are not great in a Woodvil because if you don't seal it correctly (which happens) you get juice on the untreated wood.


My woodvil has been treated inside 
Got about 4 coats of tru oil inside. If I don't come right I'll revert back to the normal bottles for her.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> My woodvil has been treated inside
> Got about 4 coats of tru oil inside. If I don't come right I'll revert back to the normal bottles for her.


I use the 9 ml Vapage bottles in my Woodvils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ernest

Christos said:


> Has anyone received a dud of these bottles or am I just being an idiot?
> The juice seems to leak ever so slightly around the bottle and cap.
> 
> Any advice or should I just try another bottle?
> View attachment 53759



I've never had a issue with the new bottles. Also screws on much easier because of the longer pipe. I give it a turn or so and then turn it back again maybe half a turn and then fasten. If it runs smooth all the way to the bottom it's fine. I do think you overfill the bottle perhaps. I leave about 10mm clear, making it easier to tilt the bottle while screwing it on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Ernest said:


> I've never had a issue with the new bottles. Also screws on much easier because of the longer pipe. I give it a turn or so and then turn it back again maybe half a turn and then fasten. If it runs smooth all the way to the bottom it's fine. I do think you overfill the bottle perhaps. I leave about 10mm clear, making it easier to tilt the bottle while screwing it on.


Perhaps I'm just having an off day. Will give it a go later.


----------



## GregF

puffon said:


> For those looking for standard REO bottles:
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=66530&catid=535
> They ship international. The bottles are .28 cents, not sure what the shipping cost is tho.


Needing a few standard 6ml bottles any other ideas besides these guys?
No stock at vapourmountain so where else????


----------



## GregF

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.tuttaltrofumo.it/en/home/431-soft-bottle-85-ml-.html
> 
> They will also be available on Reosmods web site in the next week or so as well.


This is a bust as well for the Italian bottles


----------



## GregF

@Andre, @Rob Fisher, @Petrus, @Viper_SA, @rogue zombie calling all Reonaughts.
Any ideas?


----------



## Rob Fisher

GregF said:


> @Andre, @Rob Fisher, @Petrus, @Viper_SA, @rogue zombie calling all Reonaughts.
> Any ideas?



Italian bottles in stock at Resomods now.
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9

Ahhh I just realised you are after standard REO Bottles... how many are you after? I guess you wanna carry spare juice in them?


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> @Andre, @Rob Fisher, @Petrus, @Viper_SA, @rogue zombie calling all Reonaughts.
> Any ideas?


Unfortunately not. I only have a few myself.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

@GregF 
Same bere, I don't have too many lying around. I did receive my first Reo mini that I bought 2nd hand with a square bottle that was definitely aftermarket. Bad a red cap and was very very soft. Squonked quite well. Don't have it anymore, but I'm sure there must be alternatives. Maybe hit up Westpack and try to find something that might fit? Seemsnlime Reo repair kits and spares are becoming scarce. Sure hope we still get them, otherwise I have 5 very expensive mods that will eventually no work anymore 

Maybe try hitting up @Justin Pattrick 
The Lepri- whatyamacallit mod also uses Reo bottlez


----------



## Viper_SA

BTW, I'll be down for a group buy on some bottles and feed tubes if anyone cares to organise one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

FFS, excuse all those typos


----------



## Viper_SA

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-10ml-bottle-for-reo-grand.t5755/


----------



## Petrus

@GregF, I got some spares, but with all the mods.......I will definitely keep an eye out. There is still a Grand in the USA that haunts me, if I pull the trigger I will order some bottles for you. Are yours damaged? If so pm me.


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Andre, @Rob Fisher, @Petrus, @Viper_SA, @rogue zombie calling all Reonaughts.
> Any ideas?


Sorry bro, no spares on this side. Just recently swapped my Italian ones for standard ones.


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Sorry bro, no spares on this side. Just recently swapped my Italian ones for standard ones.


@Andre, I've got also about 5 brand new Italian bottles, but I prever my old school Reo one's. Luckely I pulled the trigger a while ago and bought about 10 6ml and 10 3ml spare bottles. Even on the SVA and Therion I have about 5 spare for each mod. I recently try to find out who have stock of the Hcigar bottles, my concern is you can't buy a mod and battle to get bottles. I think @GregF, must try to establish a group buy from Reomods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks all for the response but I was not looking to grab your spare bottles, I just thought there must be some suppler/manufacturer locally who has these bottles and I missed it somewhere.
@Petrus it looks like there are a few guys who might want to help with shipping from Reosmods so maybe put the word out if you are going to buy anything. I would be looking for a mini but only next year some time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> @Andre, I've got also about 5 brand new Italian bottles, but I prever my old school Reo one's. Luckely I pulled the trigger a while ago and bought about 10 6ml and 10 3ml spare bottles. Even on the SVA and Therion I have about 5 spare for each mod. I recently try to find out who have stock of the Hcigar bottles, my concern is you can't buy a mod and battle to get bottles. I think @GregF, must try to establish a group buy from Reomods.


ha you beat me to it


----------



## Petrus

GregF said:


> Thanks all for the response but I was not looking to grab your spare bottles, I just thought there must be some suppler/manufacturer locally who has these bottles and I missed it somewhere.
> @Petrus it looks like there are a few guys who might want to help with shipping from Reosmods so maybe put the word out if you are going to buy anything. I would be looking for a mini but only next year some time.


@GregF, I am with you for next year, now I must by a Kindle or some sort of pressie for HRH just to justify my hobby.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola

Do these italian bottles fit in the Paddy Vapes Leprechaun?


----------



## Mac75

skola said:


> Do these italian bottles fit in the Paddy Vapes Leprechaun?



Yes they do. Using one in my lep atm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Mac75 said:


> Yes they do. Using one in my lep atm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Mac75.
I'd be interested in a group buy as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T.

I would also be interested in a group buy.


----------



## Mac75

And me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Me three


----------



## Crockett

I'd be up for a group buy too.


----------



## Petrus

skola said:


> Do these italian bottles fit in the Paddy Vapes Leprechaun?


Yes, but after a day I went back to the Reo bottle, to many issues or my stupidity.


----------



## skola

Petrus said:


> Yes, but after a day I went back to the Reo bottle, to many issues or my stupidity.


What kind of issues did you have?


----------



## spiv

I'm also in for a group buy


----------



## Deckie

I'm also in for a group buy.


----------



## Petrus

skola said:


> What kind of issues did you have?


I keep getting leaking at the top cap. Did all sorts of modifications to the bottom of the rube, but naaa.


----------



## M5000

Me too! I do miss some notifications so if anyone initiates a group buy and I don't respond please check with me if you do remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett

Well, Fasttech now has what looks exactly like the Italian bottles. Probably worth a go just to see what they're like before sinking a crapload of money into the originals.
https://www.fasttech.com/products/6515100

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## E.T.

Does anyone with experience have the apatite to organize a reosmods group buy yet?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Crockett said:


> Well, Fasttech now has what looks exactly like the Italian bottles. Probably worth a go just to see what they're like before sinking a crapload of money into the originals.
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/6515100


Ordered some with the Frankenskull Clone will see when they arrive.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

@Daniel almost order a frankenskull clone today. Let me know how it is when it arrives. Ek is knie diep ini kak met squonkers ek wil net nog koop


----------



## Petrus

I am waiting for my Authentic Frankenskull

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## E.T.

Petrus said:


> I am waiting for my Authentic Frankenskull
> View attachment 81552



How much did that cost? I want one ha ha


----------



## Petrus

E.T. said:


> How much did that cost? I want one ha ha


About 180euro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

Petrus said:


> About 180euro



Wow its cheap ill take 3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

If things don't change soon, there might be a few Reos up for sale soon.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T.

Viper_SA said:


> If things don't change soon, there might be a few Reos up for sale soon.....



Now @Viper_SA dont encourage people not to do a group buy. If anyone wants to sell i will buy ha ha


----------



## E.T.

Just a question if there are no bottles of reos available isnt the leprechaun is also in danger because they use the same bottles?


----------



## spiv

Viper_SA said:


> If things don't change soon, there might be a few Reos up for sale soon.....



What do you mean? Is the mod master retiring for good?


----------



## Viper_SA

The last week I've been feeling quite k@k. I get nauseous when I even look at a mkd and think about the fruit/tobacco flavor lurking around it. Having some blood taken tomorrow, but if it isn't just another symptom, of which I seem to have many lately, then it means I'm done vaping. If I do sell I will post in the appropriate section. Sorry for the highjack here.


----------



## Rob Fisher

spiv said:


> What do you mean? Is the mod master retiring for good?



Nope he is not. REO Bottles and Italian bottles are freely available... just a pain to get because you have to get them overseas.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M5000

Firstly, which site sells the Frankenskull authentic, wanted to compare them to the clones?

Secondly, Reo's are being blue-printed for future use so that shouldn't be an issue.

Lastly, I think as long as you have the cap and tube you will find a bottle to fit the bill since there are quite a few around keep an eye out in the coppervape bf forums on fasttech I think I saw mention of them somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

M5000 said:


> Firstly, which site sells the Frankenskull authentic, wanted to compare them to the clones?
> 
> Secondly, Reo's are being blue-printed for future use so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Lastly, I think as long as you have the cap and tube you will find a bottle to fit the bill since there are quite a few around keep an eye out in the coppervape bf forums on fasttech I think I saw mention of them somewhere.


@M5000, you must be accepted on the Frankenskull Facebook page, which is more secret than closed. Then you must participate in a random buy with a lot of participants. Or you must be a friend of the modder. So basically is it impossible to lay your hands on one, which is the case with most High End Vaping gear. I think @Rob Fisher will confirm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @M5000, you must be accepted on the Frankenskull Facebook page, which is more secret than closed. Then you must participate in a random buy with a lot of participants. Or you must be a friend of the modder. So basically is it impossible to lay your hands on one, which is the case with most High End Vaping gear. I think @Rob Fisher will confirm.



100% correct @Petrus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

In other words, Frankenskulls are sold by snobs. Artificially pushing up the pricing by making it 'exclusive'

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> @M5000, you must be accepted on the Frankenskull Facebook page, which is more secret than closed. Then you must participate in a random buy with a lot of participants. Or you must be a friend of the modder. So basically is it impossible to lay your hands on one, which is the case with most High End Vaping gear. I think @Rob Fisher will confirm.



Correct @Petrus 
Even with the LunaSea, only through invite on there facebook page and in the space of 2 years there are currently only 215 members on his Facebook page.
So you have to either know someone or just be lucky to get in with these guys.


----------



## Petrus

Viper_SA said:


> In other words, Frankenskulls are sold by snobs. Artificially pushing up the pricing by making it 'exclusive'


I think it is more of an exclusive market. You can buy a Tempo watch at Sterns and all your friends got one or a Rolex you know only you can afford, but damn I like my Tempo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000

Fair enough I see many of the limited productions are sold this way. I hadn't heard much about this brand so was just curious to see the range and compare to the clone. From the few pics that I've seen the clone seems dull. I think I should be grateful for not being part of those groups I don't need the temptation trust me as it is there's way too much on my wishlists!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

